# Playgroups in Athens



## Mette (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi

I'm moving to Athens (Kifisia) from Denmark in the beginning of march. I have a 12 month daughter and I'm looking for other mums and playgroups.

Mette


----------



## zouzounaki (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello Mette,

i have moved recently to Athens and im looking as well for other mums and playgroups for my 11 months old son.

If you wish drop me a line sometime.

Sophia


----------



## enewton01 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi I will be moving to Athens in a few weeks (end of Feb) after I have had my baby in the UK
my other half will be working in Athens for 6 months. I would be good to meet some new friends out there!
As soon as I can get the baby a passport and our cats passports arrive we'll be on our flight out.
Not sure of our location in Athens yet, we are just sourcing rental property now.
Emma.


----------



## Kataki (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Sophia and Mette,
We have a playgroup in the northern suburbs (Agia Paraskevi) for babies, toddlers and children. We meet twice a week, on Wednesday and Friday. I can tell you the details if you like. Lots of friendly people to meet!


----------



## zouzounaki (Jan 25, 2010)

Kataki said:


> Hi Sophia and Mette,
> We have a playgroup in the northern suburbs (Agia Paraskevi) for babies, toddlers and children. We meet twice a week, on Wednesday and Friday. I can tell you the details if you like. Lots of friendly people to meet![/QUOTE
> 
> yes please, would you send me the details, my partner and I along with our 11 month old son would love to come along and meet everyone....
> ...


----------



## Mette (Jan 18, 2010)

We would also love to join you, so please send me the details. 

Best regards Mette


----------



## zouzounaki (Jan 25, 2010)

enewton01 said:


> Hi I will be moving to Athens in a few weeks (end of Feb) after I have had my baby in the UK
> my other half will be working in Athens for 6 months. I would be good to meet some new friends out there!
> As soon as I can get the baby a passport and our cats passports arrive we'll be on our flight out.
> Not sure of our location in Athens yet, we are just sourcing rental property now.
> Emma.


Hello Emma

Youll bring your cats to Greece? Thats nice, we brought ours when we moved in December.
Passport for the baby shouldnt take that long to be ready same for the cat one.
It will be good to meet you when you arrive.
Take care 
Sophia


----------



## enewton01 (Jan 26, 2010)

zouzounaki said:


> Hello Emma
> 
> Youll bring your cats to Greece? Thats nice, we brought ours when we moved in December.
> Passport for the baby shouldnt take that long to be ready same for the cat one.
> ...


Hi, 
Yes we are planning to bring the cats with us, just had them micro chipped and vaccinated for rabies, so they will be ready with passports end of Feb!
Luckily they are not really fussed about going out, so shouldn't have to worry too much about them exploring where they shouldn't 

Are you living out there full time? We will only be out for 6 months.

Emma.


----------



## Kataki (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello Mette,
Why don't you give me a call and I'll tell you all about the playgroup. It would be great to have some new members.
Best wishes,
Kate.


----------



## Eisbaer (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi there,

my 13 months old daughter and myself are also looking for a playgroup with younger children around her age. However, we are located in the south of Athens (Glyfada). Is there anyone around interested in meeting in the south?

Barbara


----------



## bev78 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi, 
I've been living in Agia Paraskevi 3 years now and have an 18 months old daughter. I'd love to join your playgroup. Where can I find some information or a phone number to contact? Thanks a lot!


----------



## SCScott (Feb 12, 2010)

Kataki said:


> Hello Mette,
> Why don't you give me a call and I'll tell you all about the playgroup. It would be great to have some new members.
> Best wishes,
> Kate.


Hi Kate,

I have also recently arrived in Athens (Pefki) and would love to join your group. My daughter is 11 months old and is missing interaction with other kids! Can you PM me the details?

Claire and Lauren


----------



## SCScott (Feb 12, 2010)

Mette said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm moving to Athens (Kifisia) from Denmark in the beginning of march. I have a 12 month daughter and I'm looking for other mums and playgroups.
> 
> Mette


Hi Mette

I moved to Athens in January and have a 11 month old daughter who would love to meet other kids in the area. We are based in Pefki.

Claire


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

Mette said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm moving to Athens (Kifisia) from Denmark in the beginning of march. I have a 12 month daughter and I'm looking for other mums and playgroups.
> 
> Mette


Hi, Mette

My name ist Alexandra I moved with my husband and my son ( 4 years)
from Germany to Kifisia. I" looking also for other mums and playgroups.
Could you help me.


----------



## Kataki (Jan 28, 2010)

summer2 said:


> Hi, Mette
> 
> My name ist Alexandra I moved with my husband and my son ( 4 years)
> from Germany to Kifisia. I" looking also for other mums and playgroups.
> Could you help me.


Hi Alexandra,
We have a lovely playgroup (English-speaking) in Agia Paraskevi. You are very welcome to come. We meet on Wednesdays and Fridays. I'll send you a message with my contact details, so we can get in touch.
Kate.


----------



## Kataki (Jan 28, 2010)

Kataki said:


> Hi Alexandra,
> We have a lovely playgroup (English-speaking) in Agia Paraskevi. You are very welcome to come. We meet on Wednesdays and Fridays. I'll send you a message with my contact details, so we can get in touch.
> Kate.


Alexandra-
Just tried to send you a private message with my phone number and e-mail address but I can't do it....I think you need to become a member of expat forum.


----------



## mamafox (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi,

I'm living in Pireaus and would love to join a playgroup and meet other moms!! I have an 11 month old daughter and she loves to be around others kids. could you please send me some info


----------



## mamafox (Oct 25, 2010)

If anyone is interested I did find one (with some help!) in Glyfada. It's called Friend's Corner


----------



## mannamarina (Sep 20, 2011)

*Question about Playgroups in Kifisia*



Mette said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm moving to Athens (Kifisia) from Denmark in the beginning of march. I have a 12 month daughter and I'm looking for other mums and playgroups.
> 
> Mette



Dear Mette,

I found this old thread of yours and am wondering if you have any information to share with me regarding playgroups. I have recently moved to Kifisia and my son is 13 months old. And are you familiar with the ELC (Early Learning Center) ? Are their classes worth attending?

Many thanks,
Marina


----------



## mannamarina (Sep 20, 2011)

*Question about Playgroups*

Dear Kate,

Found these old threads and wondering if you are able to guide me toward the Agia Paraskevi playgroup if it still exists or any other in or near Kifisia area. Just moved to Kifisia with a 13 month old from US- Grew up in Greece and Belgium then studied in UK and US and now full circle, am back in Greece and looking forward to meeting up with other English speaking mums and their toddlers.

Many thanks,
Marina 





Kataki said:


> Hi Alexandra,
> We have a lovely playgroup (English-speaking) in Agia Paraskevi. You are very welcome to come. We meet on Wednesdays and Fridays.


----------



## Kataki (Jan 28, 2010)

Dear Marina,
Good to hear from you. Yes, the playgroup still exists. It has been going for about 30 years, so we hope it will go on existing for a long time, but we don't have very many members now because, as you can imagine, various families have gone back to their countries. We would love to see you at playgroup on Wednesdays and/or Fridays. We usually meet around 2.00 on Wednesday and around 4.00 on Friday. I know it's quite late, but most of the mums have got children in school or paidikos stathmos and there are not many babies at the moment. We might start up a baby/toddler morning if we can get enough mums. Anyway, if you can send me a private message (you have to become a member, I think) I can give you my details and the details of the playgroup. I hope you come!
Kate.



mannamarina said:


> Dear Kate,
> 
> Found these old threads and wondering if you are able to guide me toward the Agia Paraskevi playgroup if it still exists or any other in or near Kifisia area. Just moved to Kifisia with a 13 month old from US- Grew up in Greece and Belgium then studied in UK and US and now full circle, am back in Greece and looking forward to meeting up with other English speaking mums and their toddlers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jodiepechlivanidi (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello, 

I'm also looking for some info on play dates. I have a 15 month old and would love to meet some other moms. Thanks


----------



## mamafox (Oct 25, 2010)

hi Jodie,

what area are you in? we have a playgroup that meets in and around Piraeus on mondays, and some other days depending on who is free. 
there is also some other playgroups around Athens if you are on facebook, i think it's called foreign mothers in athens. 
have a good day


----------



## Jodiepechlivanidi (Sep 22, 2012)

mamafox said:


> hi Jodie,
> 
> what area are you in? we have a playgroup that meets in and around Piraeus on mondays, and some other days depending on who is free.
> there is also some other playgroups around Athens if you are on facebook, i think it's called foreign mothers in athens.
> have a good day


Hey, thanks. I'ii check it out. I'm living in Ano Patissia. I'm looking for something close to me as I don't drive.


----------

